# Spouse Points for Australian Visa(189 Sec)



## poobha (Nov 24, 2016)

I am planning for my Australian immigration and I want to know, how to claim Spouse 5 points during the Process. Can anybody help on this Please.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

poobha said:


> I am planning for my Australian immigration and I want to know, how to claim Spouse 5 points during the Process. Can anybody help on this Please.


hi poobha, 

here is the link that has the info for spouse points requirements : 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-

open this link , navigate to points test section and finally expand other factors section - you would notice partner skills requirement.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

poobha said:


> I am planning for my Australian immigration and I want to know, how to claim Spouse 5 points during the Process. Can anybody help on this Please.


i have also copied and pasted the requirements directly from the official site here below :

Partner skills
You can receive five points if, when you are invited to apply for this visa, your partner provides evidence that they:
were under 50 years of age
had at least competent English
had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation
had been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the nominated occupation.


----------



## poobha (Nov 24, 2016)

Thank you Srikanth. 

Does that mean, Spouse and the applicant be assessed under same ANZSCO code?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

poobha said:


> Thank you Srikanth.
> 
> Does that mean, Spouse and the applicant be assessed under same ANZSCO code?


spouse and primary applicant should be under the same sol list. for instance, if primary applicant is applying for software engineer , then spouse can be a electronic engineer or accountant or in fact any other category under the sol.

same ANZSCO code is not mandatory


----------



## poobha (Nov 24, 2016)

Wow, That sounds good. Thanks Srikanth. 

So we need to have ACS assessment for both applicant and spouse right ?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

poobha said:


> Wow, That sounds good. Thanks Srikanth.
> 
> So we need to have ACS assessment for both applicant and spouse right ?


actually can you please let me know your points breakdown , occupation and your partner occupation . if both are working in IT then yeah both would have to get your skills accessed from ACS


----------



## grajesh115 (Dec 23, 2016)

Hi Guys

Need your help. I want to claim my partner's 5 points for that as far I know she has to go through IELTS/PTE & ACS...I have some query as I am planning to apply her ACS under 261313 code as I am falling into the same and she also worked as software enginerring and she has worked around 3 yrs from Jun 2010 to Jun 2013..If i go through ACS will she eligible and can I claim 5 points ?

How many years ACS looks for when I file for my partner skill ?As she worked in past is ACS considers the results ?

Please assist .

Rgds
Rajesh.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

grajesh115 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Need your help. I want to claim my partner's 5 points for that as far I know she has to go through IELTS/PTE & ACS...I have some query as I am planning to apply her ACS under 261313 code as I am falling into the same and she also worked as software enginerring and she has worked around 3 yrs from Jun 2010 to Jun 2013..If i go through ACS will she eligible and can I claim 5 points ?
> 
> ...


ACS doesnt look for no of years for Partners skills. All you need is that ACS needs to provide Positive assessment for your wife and this along with COMPETENT English will enable you to claim Partner points. 

What is her Education? For e.g, if she has B.E in Computers, then her Assessment maybe positive as they deduct 2 years from her experience
If she has B.E in Electronics, then they deduct 4 years and her assessment maybe negative and you may not be able to claim points


----------



## grajesh115 (Dec 23, 2016)

fugitive_4u said:


> ACS doesnt look for no of years for Partners skills. All you need is that ACS needs to provide Positive assessment for your wife and this along with COMPETENT English will enable you to claim Partner points.
> 
> What is her Education? For e.g, if she has B.E in Computers, then her Assessment maybe positive as they deduct 2 years from her experience
> If she has B.E in Electronics, then they deduct 4 years and her assessment maybe negative and you may not be able to claim points


Thanks a lot for your prompt response !!!

she is into B.E electronics, in this case even she has 3 years we cant get positive assessment from ACS ? Please assist..


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

grajesh115 said:


> Thanks a lot for your prompt response !!!
> 
> she is into B.E electronics, in this case even she has 3 years we cant get positive assessment from ACS ? Please assist..


If she is B.E in Electronics, then its not closely associated with her work and they will deduct 4 years. In such case, Assessment from ACS may not be in your favor. That's my understanding...!!


----------



## Maggi23 (Mar 9, 2017)

grajesh115 said:


> Thanks a lot for your prompt response !!!
> 
> she is into B.E electronics, in this case even she has 3 years we cant get positive assessment from ACS ? Please assist..



Hi, 

Did u get any information on this. 
My partner is an electronis engg. 2002 passout, worked from 2002 to 2006. 
Then did MBA from distant learning - meanwhile worked in hdfc bank from 2015 to 2016. 

Will I be able to get 5 point credit based on her engg degree. 
pls advice.


----------



## Maggi23 (Mar 9, 2017)

grajesh115 said:


> Thanks a lot for your prompt response !!!
> 
> she is into B.E electronics, in this case even she has 3 years we cant get positive assessment from ACS ? Please assist..



Hi
Did u get an answer on this?


----------

